# Iso Hash Oil Yields?



## newbie45 (Nov 16, 2009)

So I've been reading about the isopropyl alchohol extractions for hash oil and they seem easy so i might as well carry through with it. 

Before i begin i would really like to know how much oil i will be getting from an ounce of mid grade and how much would i get from a ounce of nugget grade.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 16, 2009)

your much better off using acetone in place of alcohol. it leaves less residue and evaporates faster. its hard to say how much you will get from an ounce... i just did about a half oz of shake, trim, and stems and i got 5.7grams. 

when i first learned how to make it i used alcohol. then i learned acetone is way better.


----------



## hogs (Mar 4, 2011)

Acetone will fry your head....





floridasucks said:


> your much better off using acetone in place of alcohol. it leaves less residue and evaporates faster. its hard to say how much you will get from an ounce... i just did about a half oz of shake, trim, and stems and i got 5.7grams.
> 
> when i first learned how to make it i used alcohol. then i learned acetone is way better.


----------



## hogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Acetone BAd or???




hogs said:


> Acetone will fry your head....


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 29, 2011)

use everclear I did and the shit was bomb!


----------



## taint (Mar 29, 2011)

Check the link in my sig for a safe way to properly do iso.
Acetone is very bad to use.
I average about 10% return on high quality material using a 160 screen.
Average goes up slightly using a 120 screen but as the yield goes up the quality goes down..................


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 30, 2011)

why is acetone bad, i dont see any reasons.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 31, 2011)

As long as the acetone dry evaporates and leaves no residue behind it is good to use.
That looks better than what I usually get with iso, will try acetone in the future.


----------



## taint (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0004.html

Google is yer friend,bear in mind this is for lab grade acetone which is WAY cleaner than the 99% ya get from wallywerld.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 31, 2011)

What is in that link you posted that makes acetone more dangerous than iso?
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0359.html


----------



## tmf (Apr 1, 2011)

Best extraction method is with butane, I have done this, excellent results, minimum extract of 1gm oil per 1oz weed, super potent, thick and sticky. You can observe the process on 'you tube', search honey oil. Use culinary butane. Clean equipment with 180degree olive oil, save the olive oil and make brownies with it! Alcohol is not a good solvent for THC. Tetrahydrocannabinol is an oil and is most soluble in oils. Keep temperature under 200 degrees or your THC will vaporize. Honey oil is best handled, or transferred to small glass bottles when it is at a temperature of 34-40 degrees. ( temps mentioned here are F, not C)


----------



## Felix420allday (Jan 12, 2020)

newbie45 said:


> So I've been reading about the isopropyl alchohol extractions for hash oil and they seem easy so i might as well carry through with it.
> 
> Before i begin i would really like to know how much oil i will be getting from an ounce of mid grade and how much would i get from a ounce of nugget grade.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Easy yes just control environment.all from time u break it up to strain. Have room and not to much on go. I just had tiny spill from doing 4 thing instead of 3


----------

